# Anyone know what this is



## JTGaraas (Jun 7, 2014)

It is called Canada Thistle in ND - sorry neighbors to the north!

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cirsium_arvense


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

JTGaraas said:


> It is called Canada Thistle in ND - sorry neighbors to the north!
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cirsium_arvense


As much as I hate it in my potato field, I love elsewhere.
Nice big patches too - perfect pastures.




> The plant is beneficial for pollinators that rely on nectar. It also was a *top producer of nectar sugar* in a 2016 study in Britain, with a second-place ranking due to a production per floral unit of (2609 +/- 239 μg).[8]


----------



## SuiGeneris (Feb 13, 2018)

JTGaraas said:


> It is called Canada Thistle in ND - sorry neighbors to the north!
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cirsium_arvense


We call it that here too.


----------

